

Getting Started with JavaScript Unit Testing - ycombcj___
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/WebDev/UIDevelopment/Javascript/getting-started-with-javascript-unit

======
sidcool
<http://code.google.com/p/js-test-driver/wiki/GettingStarted>

